# Neue EU-Richtlinie:Das Aus für viele Kutter?



## Toffee (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

grad kam im Schleswig-Holstein -Magazin ein Bericht über die MS Karoline aus Heiligenhafen.Ihr Problem (und das einiger anderer Kutter) ist eine neue EU-Richtlinie, nach der (Angel-)Kutter ab einer Länge von 24 m erweiterte Sicherheitsstandards brauchen, die fast unmöglich sind.Neben Schwimmwesten und Rettungsbooten für 80 Mann müßten im Stahlrumpf 5 wasserdichte Kammern eingebaut sein , damit sie weiterfahren darf.Welche Kutter sind davon noch betroffen?Nur Stahlkutter oder auch Holzkutter?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Ich hab das eben auch zwischen Küche und Wohnzimmer gesehen. Wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe sind wohl nur Stahlboote betroffen. Die Karoline hat wohl das Problem, dass sie 1,XY Meter zulang ist und somit diese zusaätzlichen Wasserdichten Schotten braucht. Bautechnisch wohl kein Problem, aber DAS LIEBE LIEBE GELD (wer soll das bezahlen?) !!! Andere Rettungsmittel sind in mehr als ausreichender Menge vorhanden...

Wenn das nun an diesen 1,XY Metern bedeutet, dass die Karoline künftig nicht mehr (ab wann ???) ausfährt, dann haben es die hohen Herren mal wieder geschafft eine Existenz zu vernichten. :v 

HURRA DEUTSCHLAND, HURRA EUROPA !!! #d


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin Moin ,
da biste mir zuvor gekommen :q . Wollte es auch gerade rein schreiben :q .
Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab gilt es nur für Stahlkutter . Sichherheit ist schon wichtig nur was sollen Rettungsboote auf dem Kutter für 80 Leute , wenn Heiko nur 50 mitnehmen darf ? Warum braucht er 2 zusätzliche Schots , wenn die Karoline nur , 1,5 oder 1,7 m zu lang ist ? Reicht da nicht 1 Schot zusätzlich ? Und was soll der schlechte Witz , das Heiko eine Sondergenehmigung bekommen kann wenn er nur bei guten Wetter rausfährt ? Wann haben wir den so ein Wetter hir an der Küste und was ist wenn um 8 Uhr Ententeich ist und um 11 kommen Wellen auf oder es bildet sich Nebel ? Sind ja Wetter die hier nicht ungewöhnlich sind . Ich könnte :v #q :v #q :v #q :v #q  


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

So wie ich es sehe dient es der Sicherheit und die geht nunmal vor. Wenn solch Kutter absäuft und dann paar Tote zu beklagen sind weil eben diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nicht getroffen wurden ist das gebläre auch wieder groß. 

Tut mir nur Leid für die schon genug gestraften "Kleinbetriebe" die wieder darunter leiden müssen. Erst fällt der zollfreie Verkauf weg und nun dies.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin Moin Klaus S.
da stimme ich Dir zum Teil zu . Sicherheit ist wichtig , aber da wird mehr Sicherheit gefordert , siehe Rettungsinseln für 80 Leute aber nur 50 dürfen drauf . Ich überspitze es mal bewußt , die Plätze für die 30 die nicht auf dem Kutter sind , sind für die Möwen oder für die Dorsche die die 50 gefangen haben , wie gesagt ist überspitzt . Und 2 zusätzlich Schots wegen 1,xx m halte ich auch für übertrieben . Warum gelten diese Regeln nur für Stahlboote und nicht für Holzboote mit der gleichen Länge ? Können die nicht absaufen oder brennen ? Ich glaube da wird mal wieder was in Brüssel mit der berühmten heißen Nadel gestrickt und nicht zuende gedacht .
Bin echt kein Kutterfahrer , aber wenn dann war die Karoline für mich erste Wahl . Auf der fühlte ich mich sicher , was ich von anderen Kutter nicht sagen kann . Gefühlsmäßig ist es für mich so , das wenn ein Kutter gepflegt und sauber aussieht , dann glaube ich sind es die Rettunseinrichtungen auch . In der Gasto ist es ja auch so , ist das WC sauber ist es die Küche auch . Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## djoerni (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

nein nicht das auch noch! ich wünsch das heiko echt nicht!!! werde auf jeden fall versuchen da irgendwie zu helfen. die karoline ist men lieblingskutter. und da wird nicht dran gerüttelt. ich werde garantiert nicht zugucken wie noch eine existenz mit kleinem kind zerstört wird. werde alles mögliche tun(unterschriftenaktion) um sowas bei dem fähigsten kutterkapitän in heiligenhafen zu vermeiden. tut mir leid. 
das was hornhechteutin schon gesagt hat. wenn man sich irgendwo sicher fühlt dann bei heiko!!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Und 2 zusätzlich Schots wegen 1,xx m halte ich auch für übertrieben . Warum gelten diese Regeln nur für Stahlboote und nicht für Holzboote mit der gleichen Länge ? Können die nicht absaufen oder brennen ?


 
Es geht doch darum das der ganze Kutter zu lang ist. Irgenwo müssen die neuen Sicherheitsgesetze ja nunmal anfangen. Es sollen ja keine 2 Schotten auf die 1,8m verteilt werden sondern über die ganze Länge des Kutters gesehen. Warum Rettungsmaßnahmen für 80 Leute bereit gestellt werden sollen ist mir auch rätselhaft. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Jungs in Brüssel auch eine kleine Toleranzgrenze mit eingebaut haben für die Länge der Kutter somit die Karoline weiterhin "Uns Angler" schöne Tage auf der Ostsee bescheren können. 

Ist die MS-Christa nicht auch ein Stahlboot und davon betroffen? Soviele Stahlboote unter den Kutterbooten gibt es ja nun auch nicht... Oder??? Ich weiß nur das damals bei Eisgang nur die Christa und Karoline auslaufen durften und die andern alle im Dock waren da sie NICHT aus Stahl sind. Kann natürlich auch sein das sie freiwillig nicht ausgelaufen sind um ihre Kutter zu schonen. 

Ich drücke der Karoline und den anderen Stahlkuttern die Daumen das sie weiterhin OHNE große finazielle Verluste fahren dürfen. Ich persönlich habe mich auf allen Kuttern sicher gefühlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Dass die Regelung meines Wissens bei den holländischen Angelkuttern nicht greift, weil deren Regierung clever genug war, deren Fanggebiete bei den Nordseeinseln als "Binnenmeer" zu deklarieren während der deutsche Amtsschimmel die Ostsee als Hochsee durchgehen lässt, zeigt dass es hier nicht um Sicherheit geht, sondern (wieder mal) um regelungswütige Bürokraten und mehr oder weniger (un)fähige Politker.

Davon ab hoffe ich wirklich, dass Heiko weiterfahren wird, da auch ich Heiko und seine Frau sowie die ganze "Karolinetruppe" für eines der besten Kutterangebote halte.


----------



## alberto (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

ich habe auch gehört das die sirius betroffen ist ....
mal sehen welche kutter alle bei der eu auf der abschußliste stehen ..


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Servus. Leute es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. War bei uns auf der Donau auch so mit neuen Bestimmungen. Ich habe den Sportbootschein für 15meter und 500Ps pro Maschine. Ein bekannter von mir hat denselbigen. Schein ins Wasser gefallen unleserlich er sofort einen neuen besorgt und siehe da auf einmal darf er nur mehr bis 10 meter fahren. Die Änderung ist ihm nichtmal aufgefallen bis zur ersten Kontrolle. Also hams ihn abgestellt, er mich angerufen Wolferl ich steh da und kann nicht heimfahren. Als ich bei ihm ankahm war die Wasserschutzpolizei immer noch da. Ich rauf aufs Boot meinte der mein Schein geht auch nur bis 10 meter obwohl 15 drinnensteht. Worauf ich ihm erklärte das ich meine ausbildung auf einem 15 meter Schiff gemacht habe und er mir nicht 5 meter abknipsen kann. Also Schifferl nach Hause gefahren und fertig. Mein Bekannter hat darauf seinen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet und siehe da jetzt darf er auch wieder bis 15 meter fahren. Ebenso wars mit meinem Boot bin über 7 jahre mit einem 140ps Außenboarder unterwegs gewesen und dann wolltens es nicht mehr genehmigen weil angeblich der Motor zu Stark ist. Ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt hat genügt und ich hatte die neue Genehmigung.


----------



## guifri (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Dass diese Regelung kommt, wissen die Eigner aber schon seit mind. 2003, so was hat mir zumindest mal der Reiner von der Peter2 in Travemünde damals schon erzählt..

Problem ist natürlich trotzdem das Geld und der wahrsch. teilw. fehlende Sinn....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Und wo sollen die auf der Karoline 2 neue Schotts aufstellen ???
Auf der Toilette ?
Vor der Kombüse ?
Gut,der Abgang zum Vorratsraum ....wäre ein Schott.

Und sicherlich : die Ostsee ist ein stark befahrenes Meer, ein Notruf,und in 10-15 Minuten ist (bei Angelwetter,nicht bei Orkan) ein anderes Boot zur Stelle.

Das allerdings Rettungsmöglichkeiten für 80 Personen vorhanden sein müssen,versteh ich.
Denn wie schnell hätte ein Feuer an Bord den Zugang zu einer oder mehrerer Rettungsinseln versperrt,b.z.w. diese zerstört.
Von daher halte ich sogar 80 Rettungsplätze für zu wenig.

Aber dennoch : Safety first.

Und stellt euch mal das Theater vor, wenn Heiko eine Sondergenehmigung o.ä. bekommt und in einigen Jahren passiert etwas (was hoffentlich nie eintritt).
Was für ein Geschrei würde sich (auch/und im speziellen hier) erheben ?
Wie die Hyänen würden die Öffentlichkeit über ALLE Angelkutter herfallen und diese würden bis zur kleinsten Schraube mit den dicksten Gesetzesbüchern geprüft werden.

Ob das die Mehrheit der Kutter überstehen würde,wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Nicht,weil die Schiffe irgendwie marode sind,nein,es wird sich sicherlich immer irgendeine Vorschrift finden,gegen die ein Kutter verstösst.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Wenn man sich überlegt wie viele Vereins- oder Traditionskutter quasi ohne jegliche weitere Regelung ihre "Dienste" anbieten, ohne ausgebildeten Kapitän von einem Sportbootführerscheinbesitzer gefahren ihre Dienste als "Charterboot" anbieten, während die Kutter strengen Auflagen bereits unterliegen (jedes Jahr zur Kontrolle auf die Werft, max bis Stärke 8 (angesagt) raus, nur bei Tageslicht etc, etc.), und wenn man dann noch bedenkt dass in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht ein Unfall passiert ist wegen fehlender Sicherheitsausstattung, kann man sicher nicht eine evtl. mangelnde Sicherheit anführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Nach Telefonat mit Claudia und Heiko Stengel folgende Info:

Bis jetzt steht erst mal noch gar nix fest.

Es gibt die EU - Richtlinie, die genaue Umsetzung in Deutschland steht dabei aber noch nicht hundertprozentig fest.

Nächste Woche gibt es auf der MS Karoline einen Termin mit den höheren zuständigen Behörden, bei dem sich zuerst mal die weitere Vorgehensweise klären wird.

Zudem zwar seit 2003 bekannt ist dass was kommt, bis heute aber noch keiner weiss was genau kommen wird.

Laut gerade erfolgter Abnahme (Januar) durch die SBG ist die MS Karoline ein absolut sicheres Schiff.

Das alles betrifft auch alle anderen entsprechenden Fahrgastschiffe, nicht nur Angelkutter..

Die Reederei Stengel wird uns hier weiterhin über den Fortgang informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

PS:
Interessant ist doch dass Holzschiffe von der neuen Richtliniue nicht betroffen sind, also Stahlschiffe scheinbar unsicherer als Holzschiffe sein sollen??
Naja wers verstehen will.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Telefonat mit Claudia und Heiko Stengel folgende Info:
> 
> Bis jetzt steht erst mal noch gar nix fest.
> 
> Es gibt die EU - Richtlinie, die genaue Umsetzung in Deutschland steht dabei aber noch nicht hundertprozentig fest.



Das kann schon deshalb nicht sein, weil die nationalen Regierungen keinen Spielraum haben bei der Umsetzung von EU-Richtlinien! Setzen sie die Richtlinien nicht inhaltlich zutreffend um, und ist die Frist, innerhalb derer die Richtlinie umgesetzt werden muß, abgelauf, so gilt die Richtlinie in Deutschland direkt!

Gleichwohl gehe ich davon aus, daß es Übergangsfristen geben wird, auch Bestandsschutz könnte in Frage kommen.

Letztlich bleibt den Kutterkapitänen auch noch die Berufsfreiheit, Art. 12 GG, als letzte Verteidigungslinie, sofern die Existenz gefährdet wäre.

Im Übrigen habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob die Vorschriften für Deutschland gravierender sind, als für andere EU-Länder. Erfahrungsgemäß haben wir sehr hohe Sicherheitsstandarts in Deutschland. Uns sollte die Angleichung daher leichter fallen als anderen. 

Ich kenne die EU-Richtlinie nicht, wäre interessant zu wissen um welche es geht, insbesondere ob die Umsetzungsfrist abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut gerade erfolgter Abnahme (Januar) durch die SBG ist die MS Karoline ein absolut sicheres Schiff.



Das will ich wohl meinen, denn beim gestrigen Bericht auf N3 kam auch deutlich rüber, dass aktuell MEHR Rettungsmittel als "eigentlich" notwendig wären vorhanden sind.

Ich denke (und hoffe natürlich) das da ne Lösung gefunden wird !


----------



## Kurzer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin Küstenjungs,

gilt das nur für Angelkutter oder müssen auch die Fischer ihre Kutter nachrüsten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> gilt das nur für Angelkutter oder müssen auch die Fischer ihre Kutter nachrüsten?



Angelkutter (betroffen sind meines Wissens 8) sowie Fahrgastschiffe ("Butterfahrten", Ausflugsdampfer etc., betroffen meines Wissens über 200).

Dabei kommts dann jeweils aufs Baujahr an, ab wann das greifen soll.

Fischer sind ja sozusagen selber schuld wenn sie "absaufen", die haben ja keine Fahrgäste dabei.

Über die Kurzsichtigkeit der deutschen Bürokratie und Politik kann man hier ja wieder ein Lehrstück schreiben.

Auf der einen Seite wird viel von Mittelstandsförderung, Förderung strukturschwacher Regionen, Bürokratieabbau etc. geschwafelt.

In der Praxis sieht das dann vielleicht so aus:

Eine noch nicht bekannte Anzahl Angelkutter und Fahrgastschiffe wird voraussichtlich auf Grund der zu erwartenden Bestimmmungen in einer mehr als strukturschwach zu nennenden Region nicht mehr fahren können, Reeder uind Besatzungen finden sich dann bei Hartz4 wieder.

Aber es betrifft ja nicht nur die Kutter, im gleichen Maße werden dann die Übrenachtungen sinken, der Verzehr in Gaststätten, das Tanken, etc....

Alleine Heiligenhafen hat bisher ca. 500.000 Kutterpaxe pro Jahr. Was da dann insgesamt wegbricht, kann sich ja jeder leicht vorstellen, wenn ein Teil der Schiffe nicht mehr darf.

Alternativ werden dann die genannten Vereins-, Charter-  und Traditionsschiffe zunehmen, die letztlich keinerlei genauer spezifizierten Sicherheitsbestimmungen unterliegen (keine vorgeschriebene Wartung/Überprüfung, keine Einschränkung bei extremen Wetterlagen, keine Kapitänspflicht etc.) , um die entstandene Marktlücke zu füllen.

Also nicht nur dass hier der gesunde Menschenverstand mit Füssen getreten wird und dadurch etablierte Arbeitsplätze in einer strukturschwachen Region vernichtet werden, sondern der Faktor Sicherheit wird durch die zu erwartende Verlagerung von gut kontrollierten und überwachten Kutter auf die genannten "Traditionsschiffe etc." geradezu ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@ sailfisch:
Es geht wohl um folgende EU - Richtlinie, und die daraus folgende Umsetzung:
Richtlinie 98/18/EG des Rates vom 17. März 1998 über Sicherheitsvorschriften und -normen für Fahrgastschiffe, bzw. der darauf folgenden:

Fahrgastschiffe  —  RICHTLINIE 2003/24/EG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES vom 14. April 2003 zur Änderung der Richtlinie 98/18/EG des Rates über Sicherheitsvorschriften und -normen für Fahrgastschiffe 

Siehe dazu auch BSH:
http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sp...vorschriften/Beilagen-2005/Beilage47-2005.pdf


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Also,wenn ich recht verstehe,unterliegen Charterboote nicht dieser Regelung ?
Was liegt denn näher,als nicht mehr einen "Fahrpreis" zu nehmen,sondern nur noch "Charterbeteiligungen" ?
Zum gleichen Preis wie bisher ?
Einfach dem Kind einen anderen Namen geben ?

So wie ich den §-Dschungel kennne,gibt es sicherlich irgendwelche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin



> Das kann schon deshalb nicht sein, weil die nationalen Regierungen keinen Spielraum haben bei der Umsetzung von EU-Richtlinien! Setzen sie die Richtlinien nicht inhaltlich zutreffend um, und ist die Frist, innerhalb derer die Richtlinie umgesetzt werden muß, abgelauf, so gilt die Richtlinie in Deutschland direkt



Diese blöden EU- Richtlinien...frage mich des öfteren, wer die braucht#c 
Ohne diese würde in Deutschland bestimmt einiges einfacher laufen.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Kurzsichtigkeit der deutschen Bürokratie und Politik kann man hier ja wieder ein Lehrstück schreiben.



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  
Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen oder gibt es noch kein nationales Gesetz? 

Aber es ist heute halt schick und trendy auf die Politik einzudreschen, bevor man überhaupt weiß was debattiert wird. 
Und noch viel großer wäre das Geschrei, wenn der erste Kutter abgesoffen ist und Tote zu beklagen sind. #d #d #d 

Aber was will man von Anarchos erwarten? |rolleyes  
(Insiderscherz)



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Diese blöden EU- Richtlinien...frage mich des öfteren, wer die braucht#c
> Ohne diese würde in Deutschland bestimmt einiges einfacher laufen.



Würde ich so nicht sagen! Die Harmonisierung des EU-Rechts hat auch viel Gutes. Wwas meinst Du erst wie groß das Geschrei wäre, wenn nur in Deutschland derlei Regelungen eingeführt würden und in Polen die Kutter anderen Regelungen unterfallen würden? Dann wären bei uns wieder die Arbeitsplätze gefährdet. 
In der pauschalen Form halte ich Deine Kritik daher für falsch. Wir sollten uns nur abgewöhnen in Deutschland di EU-Regeln noch zu verschärfen. Wenn wir sie 1 zu 1 umsetzen genügt das auch.


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Angelkutter (betroffen sind meines Wissens 8) sowie Fahrgastschiffe ("Butterfahrten", Ausflugsdampfer etc., betroffen meines Wissens über 200).
> 
> Dabei kommts dann jeweils aufs Baujahr an, ab wann das greifen soll.
> 
> ...


 
|good: 

Die Regulierungswut kennt keine EU-Grenzen#q ;
die Lobbyisten anderer EU-Mitgliedsstaaten sind würdig vertreten.
Fühlen wir uns richtig vertreten|kopfkrat - Klares NEIN, 
aber den Geldbeutel dürfen wir aufmachen.

Pasend hierzu folgendes Thema aus dem Spiegel:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,399510,00.html

Dies betrifft auch wieder nur die, die versuchen, ihren Lebensunterhalt ohne Subventionen zu "fristen". 

Bin gespannt, wann die EU-Richtlinie kommt, 
dass man(n)/Frau das Toilettenpapier beidseitig verwenden soll|krach: .

Ein verärgerter
bacalo und Rübezahl


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen oder gibt es noch kein nationales Gesetz?



Es gibt die Nationale Richtlinie für Fahrgastschiffe, nach der aber Holzkutter z. B. eine Ausnahmereglung haben (weil die sicherer sind als Stahlschiffe??).

Und das versucht z. B. Heiko jetzt auch für die Karoline zu erreichen (entsprechende Ausnahmeregelung).

Er hätte zum Beispiel auch (weil wesentlich weniger kostenintensiv) die Karoline einfach um die entsprechenden 1,37m gekürzt, was ihm aber nach seiner Aussage untersagt wurde, dann wäre die Karoline nach dem Gesetz (unter 24 Meter) nämlich auf einmal wieder sicher genug gewesen.

Muss man das verstehen??

Dieses ganze Theater geht ja schon seit Jahren.

Ich hab auch noch im Kopf dass es da bei der Festlegung des Fahrtgebietes um entsprechende Wetterbedingungen/Wellenhöhen ging, was wie schon geschrieben die Holländer für ihren Fahrtbereich in der Nordsee also geschafft haben, das packen die Deutschen für die Ostsee nicht.

Die Ostsee ist also gefährlicher als die Nordsee - obwohl die relevanten Wetterbedingungen/Wellenhöhen in entsprechender Anzahl pro Jahr auf die Ostsee laut Wetteraufzeichnungen /BSH gar nicht zutreffen würden.

Das könnte man endlos so weitertreiben, würde aber ja auch nix bringen.

Wie gesasgt, nächste Woche sind entsprechende Behörden wieder bei Heiko an Bord, Heiko hat zugesagt uns zu informieren sobald was konkretes rauskommt.

Und gleichzeitig gesagt, das er nicht glaubt dass da viel passiert, er sitzt da schliesslich schon seit  Jahren dran ohne von den Behörden was richtig konkretes zu bekommen.


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@sailfish
Würde ich so nicht sagen! Die Harmonisierung des EU-Rechts hat auch viel Gutes. Wwas meinst Du erst wie groß das Geschrei wäre, wenn nur in Deutschland derlei Regelungen eingeführt würden und in Polen die Kutter anderen Regelungen unterfallen würden? Dann wären bei uns wieder die Arbeitsplätze gefährdet. 

In der pauschalen Form halte ich Deine Kritik daher für falsch. Wir sollten uns nur abgewöhnen in Deutschland di EU-Regeln noch zu verschärfen. Wenn wir sie 1 zu 1 umsetzen genügt das auch.



Dein letzter Absatz spricht viel wahres, doch verstecken sich die zuständigen Stellen nur allzu gerne hinter Vorschriften.
Es fehlt hier die Weitsichtigkeit, das Fingerspitzengefühl und auch eine sachgerechte Ermessensausübung.

Der wirtschaftliche Faktor wurde schon angesprochen.


Ich hoffe das Beste für Crew der MS Karoline !


bacalo


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				bacalo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das Beste für Crew der MS Karoline !
> 
> bacalo



Ich natürlich auch!

Und im Gegensatz zu Thomas habe ich den Glaube in den deutschen Rechtsstaat noch nicht verloren. Als Ganzes betrachtet kenne ich nämlich keine bessere Alternative!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> Und im Gegensatz zu Thomas habe ich den Glaube in den deutschen Rechtsstaat noch nicht verloren. Als Ganzes betrachtet kenne ich nämlich keine bessere Alternative!


An den Rechtsstaat glaube ich auch gerne)
Das Problem ist ja nicht das Prozedere das jedem Bürger in einem Rechtsstaat zusteht, sondern wer die Gesetze macht auf deren Grundlage der Rechtsstaat beruht.

Und ob da kompetente Leute sitzen habe ich angesichts manch geltenden Rechtes so meine Zweifel.


----------



## guifri (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Rechtsstaat glaube ich auch gerne)
> Das Problem ist ja nicht das Prozedere das jedem Bürger in einem Rechtsstaat zusteht, sondern wer die Gesetze macht auf deren Grundlage der Rechtsstaat beruht.
> 
> Und ob da kompetente Leute sitzen habe ich angesichts manch geltenden Rechtes so meine Zweifel.




Mensch Thomas, 

stell dir mal vor, was das bedeuten würde, wenn da nur kompetente Leute in der legislative am Werk wären. 

Da müsste sailfisch doch was anderes lernen....

ein ganzer berufsstand würde dezimiert, die versorgungskammern der rechtsanwälte bekämen bald die gleichen probleme wie die gesetzliche rentenversicherung weil der (nicht erforderliche) nachwuchs fehlt, zumindest im zivilrecht, 

im strafrecht könnte man durchaus noch karriere machen... 

und und und, das kann ja nun wirklich keiner wollen #c |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Thomas,
> 
> stell dir mal vor, was das bedeuten würde, wenn da nur kompetente Leute in der legislative am Werk wären.
> 
> ...



   

|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix 

Der war gut! |good: #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Nix gegen unseren Kai, aber wenn mehr Vernunft bei der Gesetzgebung wirklich wengier Juristen bedeuten würde, könne ich gut damit leben.

Kai könnte dann ja "Berufsangler" werden ))


----------



## dehw07 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

hei,
ich bin für ein gemeinsames euroland, aber wenn man die letzten jahre sieht was an verboten und änderungen aus brüssel auf den tisch kommen,
kommen in mir zweifel hoch.
vorallem wenn berufszweige flach gemacht werden.

jetzt kann man die norweger verstehen, warum sie nichts mit der EU in sinn haben,dies zu recht.

gruß dehw07-hans-christian|wavey:


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@all,

hab mal ein bischen geGoogelt,aber nix zu finden,über gesunkene Anglkutter#c

ist irgendwer Sauer auf die Kutterkapitäne oder wer arbeitet solche Ideen aus ohne Notwendigkeit;+

möchte allerdings darauf hinweisen,das mir Sicherheit an Bord wichtig ist,nur ist mir in 25Jahren angltouren auf der Ostsee noch kein "Seelenverkäufer" untergekommen und bisher habe ich auch immer wieder an Land gefunden(mit hilfe des Angelkutters)

also sollte jemand da draussen ein Beispiel kennen,kann er ja das mal hier veröffentlichen#6

mglw. sehe ich das Thema ja dann in einem anderem Licht

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> also sollte jemand da draussen ein Beispiel kennen,kann er ja das mal hier veröffentlichen


Gibts nich, also nix zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Platte (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Über den Schwachsinn der Bürokratie brauch ich glaube ich nichts hinzufügen.#q 
Wieder einmal ein Versuch eine Existenz kaputt zu machen. Zum :v*.*

Drücken Euch für den Termin die Daumen#6 , das Ihr weiterhin für uns Angler #a #a mit so einem guten Service erhalten bleibt.

Gaby u Thorsten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Können wir nicht wieder aus der EU raus?  :q :q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir nicht wieder aus der EU raus?  :q :q :q




Und was sollte das bringen....#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Schade.....:m |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				dehw07 schrieb:
			
		

> hei,
> ich bin für ein gemeinsames euroland, aber wenn man die letzten jahre sieht was an verboten und änderungen aus brüssel auf den tisch kommen,
> kommen in mir zweifel hoch.
> vorallem wenn berufszweige flach gemacht werden.
> ...




so ähnlich aber mehr geht net #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Ist schon klar, viele oder besser sehr viele dieser "Regelungen" die da aus Brüssel kommen sind nur schwer oder garnicht zu verstehen. Bin da ganz eurer Meinung. Und als das Land das den Löwenanteil der Beiträge zahlt sollten wir doch auch viel mehr Einfluß oder auch Bestimmungsrecht haben, leider ist es abner genau anderes herum. Da haben die die entweder das wenigste Einzahlen oder aber das meiste Rausholen ein höheres Stimmgewicht als wir.

Hier in Bayern gibt es so ein schönes Sprichwort: "Wer Zahlt schafft an!" In Europa heist das scheinbar: " Deutschland zahlt, alle anderen schaffen Deutschland an!"
Schlimm, schlimm.


----------



## noworkteam (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts nich, also nix zu veröffentlichen.


 
doch in den( besser vor den) niederlanden ist mal in der vergangenheit ein kutter gesunken,.., muss ich aber noch den namen suchen,...
ist aber solange her, ich denke ich stand damals noch als quark im regal....

noworkteam


----------



## AAlfänger (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				dehw07 schrieb:
			
		

> hei,
> ich bin für ein gemeinsames euroland, aber wenn man die letzten jahre sieht was an verboten und änderungen aus brüssel auf den tisch kommen,
> kommen in mir zweifel hoch.
> vorallem wenn berufszweige flach gemacht werden.
> ...


Die Titanic hatte auch Schotten, und ist trotzdem untergegangen.
Die Eu-Kraten sind bloß noch Selbstversorger auf unsere Kosten und außer-
dem nur noch zum :v


----------



## Hamburgspook (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin

Ok, bin auch kein Reiter von Gesetzen ect.

Aber was ist wenn so etwas mal ins Auge geht ?

*Die DGzRS im Einsatz*






*81 Personen von den Seenotrettern aus Seenot gerettet oder Gefahr befreit*


Ein arbeitsreiches Wochenende am 9./10. Oktober 1999 für die Seenotkreuzer und Seenotrettungsboote der DGzRS brachten starke Winde mit Windstärken zwischen sechs und sieben Beaufort in der Nordsee und bis zu acht Beaufort in der Ostsee. 
Ein manövrierunfähiger Angelkutter mit insgesamt 30 Personen an Bord wurde vom Seenotkreuzer BERLIN der Station Laboe (Ostsee) sicher in den Hafen geschleppt, Seenotkreuzer THEO FISCHER nahm vor Warnemünde (Ostsee) einen mit Motorschaden treibenden Angelkutter mit 23 Personen an Bord auf den Haken und brachte ihn sicher in den Hafen. In weiteren neun Fällen waren Fischkutter, Segel- oder Motoryachten – hauptsächlich durch Motorschäden – in gefährliche Situationen geraten und baten die Seenotretter um Hilfe. In einem Fall musste ein Segler mit einem gebrochenen Arm an Bord des Seenotkreuzers HERMANN HELMS/Station Cuxhaven (Nordsee) medizinisch behandelt werden. Er war zuvor mit zwei weiteren Männern von einer auf Scharhörn gestrandeten Yacht unter Mithilfe der Wasserschutzpolizei abgeborgen worden.

Bei BFT 7 kann das ganz schnell gehen. 

Und dann ist das Geschreie groß. Ob diese Änderungen
wirklich sinnvoll sind, kann doch nur jemand jemand beurteilen,
der auch den technischen Backround hat.

Und wie hier auch schon geschrieben muss dann doch irgendwo die Messlatte
gesetzt werden. Warum muss erst etwas geändert werden wenn Menschen ums Leben gekommen sind ? Siehe aktuelles Beispiel: Einsturz des Daches der Eishalle. Jetzt kommen neue Gesetze zur Überprüfung von Bauten usw.

Ich möchte nicht miterleben wenn unter 50 Mann auf so einem Kutter Panik ausbricht. Glaube nicht, dass jeder in kurzer Zeit es schafft sich ´ne Rettungsweste anzuziehen.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## dat_geit (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@Hamburgspook

Super Posting zu diesem Thema.#6 #6 #6 

Und er hat noch nicht einmal den vermutlichen Zustand einiger Personen beschrieben.

Jede Münze hat immer 2 Seiten oder wird regelmäßig ein Training für solche Situtionen bei jeder Ausfahrt durchgeführt???


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@Spook: Hallo Nachbar! Komme vom Schlump |wavey: !
@dat_geit: Lang nix gehört ...  

Ich glaube kaum, daß ein Kutter bei angesagten 7-8 (egal aus welcher WR) noch ablegt! Allein schon aus "Reinigungsgründen" ...

Ich habe mal "OST 5-6, später zunehmend 6" auf einem Kutter miterlebt, nachher warens 7-8 (lt. www.windfinder.com)! 
Viel Spaß! Die Ostsee-Welle ist verdammt kurz und dementsprechend "magenlastig" ...
In meinem Fall hat der Käptn die Fahrt zu Gunsten der Sicherheit um 12:30 abgebrochen!
An Angeln war eh´ nicht zu denken :q !

Dem Schiff haben die Bedingungen allerdings NULL ausgemacht ...

V.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, daß ein Kutter bei angesagten 7-8 (egal aus welcher WR) noch ablegt! Allein schon aus "Reinigungsgründen" ...
> 
> Ich habe mal "OST 5-6, später zunehmend 6" auf einem Kutter miterlebt, nachher warens 7-8 (lt. www.windfinder.com)!
> Viel Spaß! Die Ostsee-Welle ist verdammt kurz und dementsprechend "magenlastig" ...
> ...




man erinnere sich an die BKT 2005 und das Vorüben man 
sahen die alle fertig aus :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

So Jungs, hier nun mal "Butter bei die Fische" mit jeder Menge Fakten. Das hat uns freundlicherweise Herr Jens Meyer von der Entwicklunsgesellschaft Ostholstein zur Verfügung gestellt und wird auch im Aprilmagazin nochmal in voller Länge veröffentlicht:

*Zukunft der Hochseeangelfahrt und Bäderschiffahrt an der deutschen Küste*

Mit der Verabschiedung der EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie 98/18/EG und der daraus resultierenden Nationalen Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie besteht die Gefahr das bis spätestens zum 01. Juli 2010 ein großer Teil der deutschen Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffahrt vor den wirtschaftlichen Aus steht.

Mit der EU-Fahrgastrichtlinie 98/18/EG soll die Sicherheit auf Fahrgastschiffen innerhalb der Europäischen Union erhöht werden. Ausschlaggebend für diese neue Richtlinie war unter anderem der Untergang der Estonia im Jahr 1996. Aus dieser Sichtweise heraus ist die neue Richtlinie wichtig und sinnvoll, aber bei der Verabschiedung dachte man vorrangig an die großen Fährschiffe innerhalb der Union.

Welche Konsequenzen hat dieses nun für die hiesigen Unternehmen. Zum einen werden die bestehenden Schiffe je nach technischer Ausstattung in vier Kategorien eingeteilt. Wobei nur die Klasse A uneingeschränkt in der Inlandsfahrt eingesetzt werden kann. Bei den Klassen B und C handelt es sich um einen eingeschränkten Fahrbereich und die Klasse D darf sich nur 3sm von der Küste bzw. 6sm vom nächsten Zufluchtsort entfernen. Um die Hochseeangelfahrt auch weiterhin wirtschaftlich betreiben zu können, müßten die Boote mindestens in die Klasse B eingruppiert werden. Derzeit erfüllt kein einziges Boot die Anforderungen für eine Eingruppierung in B.

Die Kosten die anfallen um ein Boot nachzurüsten, damit es in die Klasse B eingruppiert werden kann, sind nach ersten Ergebnissen so hoch, daß dieses sich kaufmännisch nicht rechnet. Beim Neubau eines Bodens entsprechend der Richtlinie fallen nach ersten Schätzungen Kosten in einer Höhe von rund 1,5 –1,8 Mio.€ an. Wobei bei Neubauten zahlreiche Sonderregelungen für die Sportangelschiffe wegfallen. So muß ein neues Boot, welches dann nicht mehr unter der Sonderregelung Sportanglerschiff läuft, in der Regel mit mehr und höher qualifizierten Personal ausgestattet sein.

Mit der ersten Verabschiedung der Nationalen Fahrgastrichtlinie durch das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Wohnungswesen müssen die bestehenden Sportanglerfahrzeuge und Bäderschiffe mit einer Länge unter 24m einen großen Teil der Vorschriften der EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie 98/18/EG ebenfalls erfüllen. Aufgrund der Einflußnahme der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH und der tatkräftigen Unterstützung der regionalen Politik, wurde diese Richtlinie inzwischen soweit geändert, dass die bestehenden Schiffe bis zu einer Länge von 24m in ihrem Bestand gesichert sind. Ebenfalls konnte durch den massiven Protest der Region erreicht werden, das Schiffe aus Holz mit einer Länge von über 24m nicht unter die EU-Richtlinie fallen (Ausnahme nach § 3 (2) a. der EU-Richtlinie 98/18/EG in der aktuellen Ausgabe).

Nach wie vor unbefriedigend ist die Situation für die bestehenden Schiffe über 24m aus Stahl oder ähnlichen Materialien und die Situation für die Neuzulassung von Fahrgastschiffen. Allein in der Region Ostholstein/ Lübeck sind hierdurch drei Schiffe und damit drei Existenzen gefährdet. So liegt ein Schiff nur einige Zentimeter über der magischen Grenze  von 24m, aber eine Kürzung des Schiffes ist rechtlich nicht möglich. Dieses wäre eine wesentliche bauliche Veränderung, die zu einer Neu-Klassifizierung des Schiffes führen würde und damit wäre der alte Status Sportanglerfahrzeug erlöschen und eine Neuzulassung als Fahrgastschiff würde erhebliche finanzielle Belastungen bedeuten.

Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Wohnungswesen (BMVBW) vertritt die Auffassung, dass es hierfür auf nationaler Ebene keinen Verhandlungsspielraum mehr gibt. Des weiteren vertritt das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Wohnungswesen die Auffassung, dass alle Länder der Europäischen Union die Richtlinie in nationales Recht umsetzen müssen. Allerdings bestätigte Herr Grensemann, als zuständiger Referatsleiter des BMVBW auf Nachfrage, dass dieses bisher in keinem weiteren Mitgliedsstaat erfolgt ist. Es gibt bisher nur Absichtserklärungen aus den Niederlanden und Dänemark. Zusätzlich haben die Niederlande ihre Gewässer bis zu den vorgelagerten Inseln in der Nordsee als Binnengewässer deklariert, womit der Bestand der dortigen Hochseeangelflotte gesichert ist.

Durch die derzeitige rechtliche Situation kommt es zu existenzbedrohenden Auswirkungen für die Betriebe der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffahrt. Zur Zeit ist der Bestand der Schiffe bis zu einer Länge von 24m und ein geringer Teil der Schiffe über 24m Länge gesichert. 

Aber bereits ab Juli 2006 müssten die ersten Schiffe in der Region Ostholstein/Lübeck ihren Betrieb einstellen oder sich neu klassifizieren lassen. Die Kosten die aber für die Klassifizierung und der damit verbundenen Nachrüstung anfallen, sind für die Familienunternehmen oft nicht zu finanzieren. Gleichzeitig ist eine Erhöhung des Fahrpreises nicht gewollt und auch nicht möglich; da die Mitbewerber im benachbarten EU-Ausland weiterhin zu den alten Bedingungen fahren. Gleichzeitig fahren im Inland immer mehr „Vereinsschiffe“ ohne nennenswerte Sicherheitsüberprüfungen und –standard. Bei einer konsequenten Anwendung der aktuellen Richtlinie wird es dazu kommen, dass die Schiffe mit dem aktuell höchsten Sicherheitsstandard in der Hochseeangelfahrt vom Markt verschwinden werden. Die Sicherheit wir damit in der letzten Konsequenz nicht erhöht sondern gesenkt!

Nach unser Auffassung bietet der Artikel 7 (3) der europäischen Richtlinie über Sicherheitsvorschriften und –normen für Fahrgastschiffe die Möglichkeit zur Lösung des derzeitigen Problems.

Artikel 7
(3) Befreiungen
Sofern der Sicherheitsstandard nicht gesenkt und das Verfahren nach Absatz 4 eingehalten wird, kann ein Mitgliedstaat Regelungen erlassen, um Schiffe auf Inlandfahrten, die in diesem Staat einschließlich seiner Archipelgewässer, in denen nicht die Verhältnisse der offenen See herrschen, unter bestimmten Fahrbedingungen — wie etwa Beschränkung auf Fahrten bei geringer signifikanter Wellenhöhe, auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum im Jahr, auf Fahrten bei Tageslicht oder bei annehmbaren Witterungs und Wetterverhältnissen oder auf Fahrten von begrenzter Dauer oder auf Fahrten, bei denen Rettungsdienste in der Nähe zur Verfügung stehen — durchgeführt werden, von diesen besonderen Anforderungen zu befreien.

Nach diesem Artikel besteht die Möglichkeit der Befreiung von Schiffen in der Inlandsfahrt unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen in Gebieten, in den nicht die Bedingungen der offenen See herrschen. In der Veröffentlichung des Bundesamtes für Seeschiffahrt und Hydrographie „Naturverhältnisse in der Ostsee“ BSH Nr. 20032 wird im Kapitel B 3.4.3 ganz klar beschrieben, dass nur in der östlichen Ostsee die Bedingungen der offenen See herrschen. Da die zweite Voraussetzung „unter bestimmten Fahrbedingungen“ bereits jetzt schon in der nationalen Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie für Sportanglerfahrzeuge und Bäderschiffe festgelegt ist, bestehen unserseits eigentlich keine Bedenken gegen die Anwendung des Artikels 7 (3). Durch die Anwendung des Artikels und die gleichzeitige Änderung des Artikels 2.6. und 2.7. der nationalen Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie (ermöglicht auch zukünftig die Neuzulassung von Sportangler und Bäderschiffen) wäre der langfristige Erhalt dieses touristisch wichtigen Zweiges des Wassertourismus gesichert.

Um die Möglichkeit der Befreiung nach Artikel 7 (3) der EU Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie anzuwenden, muss die Bundesregierung die Befreiung bei der zuständigen Kommission in Brüssel zur Genehmigung vorlegen. Das BMVBW plant laut Aussage von Herrn Grensemann derzeit keine Aktivitäten hierzu. Daher besteht nach unserer Auffassung, derzeit nur die Möglichkeit über eine Bundesratsinitiative dieses zu bewerkstelligen. Wir wären Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie unsere Bemühungen zur Anwendung des Artikels 7 (3) der europäischen Richtlinie über Sicherheitsvorschriften und –normen für Fahrgastschiffe unterstützen würden. Die Anwendung dieses Artikels würde nach unserer Auffassung konform zu den Zielsetzungen der EU-Richtlinie sein und keinen generelle Herabsetzung der Sicherheitstandards bewirken.

Jens Meyer, Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Die neuesten Infos gibts zu diesem Thema im aktuellen Magazin:
*Guckst Du hier>>>*


----------



## Bruchsee Forelle (3. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe mit dem Kapitän der MS Karoline schon telefoniert wegen einer Ausfaht. Ich bin gespannt auf das Schiff! 
Die EU und die EU-Bürokraten find ich zum :v 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Schiff und Besatzung sind klasse, mit Rest muß ich Dir wohl auch Recht geben.


----------



## Rudgarius (3. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Moin,
Weiß jemand wie es mit der Sirius aus Laboe aussieht?
Danke!!!


----------



## kiepenangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Bruchsee Forelle schrieb:
			
		

> Die EU und die EU-Bürokraten find ich zum :v


 
Moin!

diese sinnlosen regelungen von der eu kotzen mich auch an. dadurch werden schön ein paar existenzen zerstört. das hat deutschland davon, dass es das meiste geld in die eu einzahlt. wenn man viel einzahlt sollte man sich solche regelungen auch nicht gefallen lassen müssen, aber die politiker interessiert das wohl nicht.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Makreli (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Wie ist das mit der Peter2 aus Travemünde weil die Kutter dürfen jar nicht die Grenze über 24m überschreiten!Aber die Peter2 ist 29m lang!!!Und ich fahre am 11Mai mit dem Kutter reaus was nun?Muß ich abrechen?
DIE NEUEN EU_RICHTLINIEN SIND ZUM :v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ich könnte die|splat2:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Wann die Regelung für die einzelnen Kutter über 24m in Kraft hängt vom Baujahr ab und ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## Esox Georg (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Mann kann es einfach nich genug das die da oben einfach nur 
zum :v sind.
Haben die netten Herren und Damen einfach nichts zu tun? Das ging doch Jahre lang so und es hat sich neimand aufgeregt!!!
Brauchen wir wirklich immer noch mehr Gesetze und Bestimmungen die kein Mensch brauch?, klar Sicherheit ist wichtig, doch es kann wohl jeder persönlich entscheiden ob er den so lebensgefährlichen Kutter betritt.
In der MS Brigitte hängt auch ein Prospekt von einen neuen Kutter den sie in Auftrag gegeben haben schon mindestens 2004 der laut Aushang 2007 fertg sein soll, nur wegen der neuen Regelung. Wo die das Geld her haben ??#c
sicherlich ne Menge Kredite aufgenommen.
Meiner Meinung nach soll sich die EU eher den Kormoran-Problem zuwenden befor die Fische ganz verzert sind und wir uns über uns nichts mehr aufregen können.Dann fließen wieder etliche Quadtrillionen in den Schutz von bedrohten Fischarten und/oder in die Taschen der netten Damen und Herren.... 

so kann man sich auch sein Arbeitsplatz sichern.
|krach:                                |krach:                                       |krach:


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Ich finde es sehr gut, daß es die Möglichkeiten im "WWW" gibt.
Ich finde auch Eure Beschwerden gut.


Was mich wirklich ärgert ist, daß ein ausgeflaggter Kutter in einen anderen EU Staat ev. doch wieder darf.

Mir fehlt irgendwie etwas Verständnis:

1. Es gibt Gesetze, die die Gemeinde betreffen.
2. Es gibt Gesetze, die das Bundesland betreffen (als Beispiel: Angelscheine) 
3. Es gibt Gesetze, die die BRD betreffen
4. Es gibt Gesetze, die Europa betreffen.

Und jetzt mein Problem:

Wenn es im "Kleinen" (Gemeinde / Bundesland) nicht funktioniert, wie soll es dann im "Großen" (EU) funktionieren?

Es gibt Lücken über Lücken.
Nur, wer kennt die? (ich nicht).


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Wie ist das den mit der Peter2 aus Travemünde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> Was mich wirklich ärgert ist, daß ein ausgeflaggter Kutter in einen anderen EU Staat ev. doch wieder darf.


Nach meinen Infos müssen zukünftig alle Schiffe die von deutschen Häfen aus fahren bzw. in deutschen Gewässern unterwegs sind, die neuen Bedingungen erfüllen - aber das ist noch ohne Gewähr.

Wegen der Peter2:
Da hab ich keine Detailinfos, am besten einfach mal dort anrufen oder hinmailen.


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Jo danke mache ich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

BEscheid


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Habe mal angerufen!Der hat gesagt der muss noch nichts machen!Wieso den nit?Der Kutter ist doch 29m lang!


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal angerufen!Der hat gesagt der muss noch nichts machen!Wieso den nit?Der Kutter ist doch 29m lang!



Hat der Pott vielleicht keinen Stahlrumpf - dann betrifft ihn die Regelung nicht


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Öh weiß nicht!
Wie soll ich das den heraus finden?


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Öh weiß nicht!
> Wie soll ich das den heraus finden?



Dir kann es doch eigentlich Wurscht sein - oder|kopfkrat  Du hast doch die Aussage vom Käpten, dass es die Peter 2 nicht betrifft


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*



> dass es die Peter 2 nicht betrifft



Noch nicht, das ist das Schlimme an der Sache:
Die Ausnahmeregelungen gelten ja nur für bestehende Schiffe, Neubauten müssten alle nach dem neuen Recht gebaut werden, was den Fahrpreis dank der wesentlich höheren Kosten bei gleicher Belegung dann ca. verdreifachen würde.

Also werden die alten Kähne immer wieder geflickt und ausgebessert bis sie absaufen (im Namen der Sicherheit!!), weil es sich betriebswirtschaftlich nie rechnen würde, einen neuen Angelkutter nach geltendem neuen Recht zu bauen. 

Oder anders gesagt:
Das Bundesverkehrsministerium hat hier das Kuttersterben auf Raten verordnet!!


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Ja ich mache mir nur Sorgen weil ich am 11Mai mit der Peter2 fahre!!Und ich habe keinen Bok abzubrechen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

Wenn die klar sagen dass es sdie (noch) nicht betrifft, brauchst Du Dir - denke ich - keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## djoerni (7. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

@makreli
da brauchst du dir absolut keinen kopf machen. habe auch rumtelefoniert. im moment ändert sich bei ihm nichts so wie ich es verstanden habe.

gruß jörn


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Neue EU-Richtlinieas Aus für viele Kutter?*

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
jetzt fählt mir eine Gelbflossen-Thunfisch vom Herzen


----------

